# Wading Gigging on a full moon?



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

I learned togig Flounder wading with my dad from the time I was old enough to tag along. I was always told that the Flounder would spook on a Full Moon. I have always accepted this to be true and never tested the theory, if the moon was full or near full we just didn't go. Anybody here ever go on a full moon, and if so have you been successful?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I go on a full moon all the time from a boat. 
Might be different when wading.
Give it a try, what have you got to loose.

Bowdiddly


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

The moon does not make any difference. If wind and tide is right go.


----------



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

Best night I ever had gigging was on a almost Full moon, 2 guys limited out in a under 2 hours..


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I do concur that the fish are more skididish on a Full moon. But don't let the stop you from going.


----------



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

First off I'd like to say thanks for all the input. I decided to give it a try last night and headed down to Gulf Shores to wade the Gulf side. I went 0 for 6. 4 scooted off before I was close enough to even try to get a shot. Stepped on 1 and missed 1. I got down there right after low tide with clear calm water and and walked about 15 minutes before seeing the first one. They definitely seemed more skiddish, I'm not sure if it was b/c of the moon or if they were just moving in with the start of the incoming tide. If I get a chance I'm going to give it another try while the moon is full or close to full to see if I have any better results.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you think it could have anything to do with the fact that you are walking? Maybe the vibrations from your footsteps are alerting them to your presence. This would not be present if gigging out of a boat so maybe that is the difference.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

No....but if you step on one they are gonna scoot. With the boat you can run them down sometimes.

You pretty much had happen what I had said. Now a Trolling motor right over one will spook it too.

At any rate...were going tonight.


----------



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

I think walking versus in a boat is a big factor. Not because of the vibrations but due to the proximity you have to be in to see 'em andget close enough to successfully gig one. I've had good success wading on the Gulf side, 0 for 6 is a really bad night. I've spooked some before and watched them go and settle back on the bottom to take a second shot, but last night when they took off all I saw was a cloud of sand. Good Luck x-shark hope to see some pictures of the carnage.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

We had 2 good ones spook on us. We did manage 3 Flounder, 1 Sheephead and a Big Jarhead Mullet.

The booms in the water all over the place are a REAL <span style="text-decoration: underline;">deterrent. They are blocking a LOT of our fishing grounds.


----------



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

Good Job X-shark, were you wading or were you in that new floundering machine that we've all been following the build progress on?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

We took the old boat. The new one is not finished yet. This was a Big'-Ole Jarhead Mullet

New forum has me doing all kinds of weird things that I use top be able to do with pix's and writing. Not so anymore.


----------

